# DISH NETWORK SIGNAL PROBLEMS



## T-bone (Oct 30, 2002)

Can anyone tell me why my dish network 301 receiver or dish does the following. When I check the signal strength all even numbered transponders get a signal strength of 101-109, but all the odd numbered transponders get 0 strength.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you checking 119? If so, transponder 1, 3, 5, 7, and 9 may have no signal because they are used as spot beams.


----------



## T-bone (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes I am checking 119W. I can't get a signal from any odd transponders. This is keeping me from watching several channels.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you run a Check Switch?


----------



## T-bone (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes every time I do this it comes back with something different.
I replaced the multi switch with a new one. This changed nothing.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

You may have a bad cable.


----------



## dishcouple (Nov 18, 2002)

Set your receiver on one of those transponders that are not receving signal (1,3,5...Odds). AS you have the signal meter on the screen SLOWLY wiggle the connection on the sat Input to see if it is the receiver connection. If this is not it, then move to the wall plate, wiggle it to see if ther is any signal. This problem happens when ther is a short in the cable. Next try out side at the ground block. with a 7/16" wrench loosen each connector one at a time. Ther could be carosion in the connector, this will aso cause your problem. So start from the receiver to the wall plate to the ground block to the dish. 1 small stran from the outer shild touching the center conductor will stop you dead in your tracks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yesterday I had the same problem on both my 501 and 2800 but around 7:30PM, ESPN was breaking up during NFL Primetime I flipped around and others on 119 TP8 were also breaking up. I poped in a DVD, forgot about the problems and I checked later and it was all back to normal.


----------

